# What the heck does that plane do...



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Wayne 

take care
Dennis


----------



## tenontim

I own a couple of Jim's videos. I like his teaching methods.


----------



## Bertha

I own this, Wayne, and I recommend it. I actually use mine like a bedtime story. I have it cued up in a little portable player and when I can't sleep, I pop this in. Very comforting. Excellent watch.


----------



## mafe

Thank you for a fine review.
(I know what you mean with Rob and Schwarz, someone have to pay for the hype… Laugh).
That sounds like a video I need.
I will look for it.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I think you would like this one Mads…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, somehow the fact that you curl up to sleep against a backdrop of a 16 year old handtool video just makes complete sense to me…


----------



## WayneC

I'm sure Steak is down with that as well….


----------

